# Consumer reports: Caddy CTS is better then the 5 series



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently Consumer Reports drove the redesigned Cadillac CTS. They thought is was quite good, to quote "it's a fantastic car to drive, a joy." The reviewer pegged it as a better driving sport sedan than Audi, BMW and Mercedes. That's a pretty big statement.

The new CTS is several hundred pounds lighter than the previous one. It's also 5 inches longer, which means it now competes directly with the BMW 5 Series. The model tested was the V Sport that packs a twin turbo 3.6 liter V6 producing an impressive 420 horsepower. Add in a high quality interior, a boost in rear leg room and it seems like a contender. What I'm wondering is, would you choose the Cadillac over a 5 Series?

http://youtu.be/Jqtm7L1l6FY


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I chose the 2nd generation CTS over the F10. If I were still shopping that category I'd probably choose the Cadillac again. My CTS was a very fine car, and the new one is supposed to be many steps above it. 

On the other hand, the F30 I bought this year is just slightly smaller than my old E60. The old E60 resides in a very soft spot of my heart, the best car I ever owned to this point. The new 3er may take over that spot, beating the E60 in many but not all categories.


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

If it is anything like the ATS, it will be a hit. I absolutely LOVE the ATS from a driving standpoint. That car feels so light on its feet and nimble. Just a joy to flog on a twisty road.

I think Cadillac is doing a great job these days. Their own unique style and presence, and a driving experience that is as equally engaging as the visuals.


----------



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

Agreed. The ATS with the magneto-heterosexual suspension (or whatever they call it) is awesome! The biggest drawback in that car is the backseat. It's nearly worthless. I'm a taller guy, so I need to move the seat all the way back. If you do that, there is literally about 2 inches between the back of the drivers seat and the rear seat. 
The 3 series ha much better interior room. But if you thing of the ATS as a coupe and not a family sedan, its fantastic 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

If they weren't so butt-ugly. I love a car with straight, smooth lines but the Caddy just takes that to the extreme. Might grow on me though!!!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Who'd a thought, say just 10 years ago, that Cadillac would get such praise on a BMW board. Its a sign of both how much Cadillac has improved, and how BMW has lost its way.


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

Never!!!! It might perform well, but it is a Cadillac...a brand that is dying with its generation and one I predict will be gone in 10 years. Not to mention it doesn't match the BMW styling & quality materials. In my view, there is not a lot of separation between the CTS and the Chevy Impala on the interior. This is one brand that will never be for me.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

GermanRoots said:


> Never!!!! It might perform well, but it is a Cadillac...a brand that is dying with its generation and one I predict will be gone in 10 years. Not to mention it doesn't match the BMW styling & quality materials. In my view, there is not a lot of separation between the CTS and the Chevy Impala on the interior. This is one brand that will never be for me.


Well, a lot of writers for the car mags disagree with you, as do I. The previous CTS-V out performed the E60 M5 at Nurburgring. The F10 M5 is a boat compared to the E60. This latest generation of the CTS-V will outperform the last one and will kill the F10 M5. Styling is subjective and I like both classic BMW styling and the edgy "Art and Science" design language of Cadillac. To compare the CTS interior to the Chevy Impala is a total joke. Cadillac sales are showing great gains for reason and will be competing for decades to come.


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

mdsbuc said:


> Well, a lot of writers for the car mags disagree with you, as do I. The previous CTS-V out performed the E60 M5 at Nurburgring. The F10 M5 is a boat compared to the E60. This latest generation of the CTS-V will outperform the last one and will kill the F10 M5. Styling is subjective and I like both classic BMW styling and the edgy "Art and Science" design language of Cadillac. To compare the CTS interior to the Chevy Impala is a total joke. Cadillac sales are showing great gains for reason and will be competing for decades to come.


Disagree with what? Me owning one? Like I said...it may perform, but I will never own one. There is a generation of consumers in their 50's and 60's that think highly of the brand. However, there are a lot of 30 and 40 year olds that will never own one because they think of it as a brand for old people. I am one of them! You're right about styling being subjective...to me all GM's share the same AC Delco inspired electronic elements that just look cheap to me. Sorry if this offends you...just sharing my honest opinion...as we are all entitled to do.


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not impressed with shoehorning a 6.2L pushrod engine in the CTS-V (too crude for my taste) but I do like the standard CTS.

If they'll stop rebadging trucks I'll like the marque even better.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Go Caddy, but it's just hilarious that they're ONLY showing off the top-spec VSport model right now.

The rest of the engine lineup is lackluster, compared to the German equivalents.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

GermanRoots said:


> Disagree with what? Me owning one? Like I said...it may perform, but I will never own one. There is a generation of consumers in their 50's and 60's that think highly of the brand. However, there are a lot of 30 and 40 year olds that will never own one because they think of it as a brand for old people. I am one of them! You're right about styling being subjective...to me all GM's share the same AC Delco inspired electronic elements that just look cheap to me. Sorry if this offends you...just sharing my honest opinion...as we are all entitled to do.


50 and 60 year olds are Baby Boomers and did not grow up aspiring to own Cadillacs. Nostalgia cars for the Boomers are Muscle Cars, Pony Cars, British Roadsters, etcetera.

Average age of a CTS-V buyer is about the same as a 3 Series buyer.

I test drove a CTS-V with the GM magnetic shocks. That technology is absolutely state of the art. I did not find the interior at all cheap looking.

CA

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll be interested to try it. Recently, I had a based model CTS as a rental car and it was awful. And by awful, I mean - I had 6 rentals cars in a span of 3 weeks from travel, and it was easily the worst.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

This new cts has corrected 2 issues that I had with the ats, the dashboard design & the rear seat. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HokieXDriver (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure, I'm an American, I would consider an American car. But the problem is the dealer network. Most GM dealers, even Cadillac, are real old-school types, the kind you read about at Edmunds Confessions of a Car Salesman. I hate that experience. At least my purchasing BMW dealer understands the internet and how to conduct business by email.

Also the interior styling of the Cadillacs doesn't do it for me, particularly the center console. Looks too much like a Toyota minivan.


----------



## Bmwlvr60 (Oct 28, 2012)

I usually agree with the liberal weenies from CR, but they have it SO WRONG with this review. First off it's a Cadillac, you know the brand that has a median ownership age of 75. Driven by men in Florida retirement communities that have catchy names like Del Bocca Vista. Folks that usually make the early bird special.

And it's a Cadillac, the brand that's made in Detroit by union labor that consumers have to worry that might've got stuck with a Monday or Friday car.

Someone mentioned how bad the dealers are. Go to a New Jersey Cadillac dealer and you'll be shocked- it's a scene out of the Sopranos. The most unprofessional group of knuckle draggers that you could imagine having parts in a B movie.

I test drove the CTS and ATS- very unattractive cars in my opinion, although I will say that they look better than they use to. They both drove like couches on wheels.

And for CR to compare it to the luxury German brands? Give me a break. Next they should take a Buick out for a spin and tell us how tight the ride was- just like an M5. LOL


----------



## BestCS (Jun 30, 2009)

The 5 series isn't all that great with the emphasis on fuel economy, soft ride, and all that practical stuff. But the CTS? That be one ugly ride!

Anyway, nothing beats my 1 series M-Edition Sports Pkg!


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Bmwlvr60 said:


> I usually agree with the liberal weenies from CR, but they have it SO WRONG with this review. First off it's a Cadillac, you know the brand that has a median ownership age of 75. Driven by men in Florida retirement communities that have catchy names like Del Bocca Vista. Folks that usually make the early bird special.
> 
> And it's a Cadillac, the brand that's made in Detroit by union labor that consumers have to worry that might've got stuck with a Monday or Friday car.
> 
> ...


Dude you are so wrong I so many fronts.

1. caddy dealers are much better than before. GM is pushing dealers to build exclusive showroom for Cadillac 
2. Many autowriters pick the last CTSV over the M5 and it was not just the CR journalist. 
3. your BMW was put together by a more powerful labor union than the UAW. 
4. As of now theirs no age difference between a BMW owner and a caddy owner. The best selling car in the florida retirement community is not a Caddy but a Lexus.


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

Bmwlvr60 said:


> I usually agree with the liberal weenies from CR, but they have it SO WRONG with this review. First off it's a Cadillac, you know the brand that has a median ownership age of 75. Driven by men in Florida retirement communities that have catchy names like Del Bocca Vista. Folks that usually make the early bird special.
> 
> And it's a Cadillac, the brand that's made in Detroit by union labor that consumers have to worry that might've got stuck with a Monday or Friday car.
> 
> ...


The mental images I formed from your post were awesome! You really made my day. :thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Bmwlvr60 said:


> I usually agree with the liberal weenies from CR, but they have it SO WRONG with this review. First off it's a Cadillac, you know the brand that has a median ownership age of 75. Driven by men in Florida retirement communities that have catchy names like Del Bocca Vista. Folks that usually make the early bird special.
> 
> And it's a Cadillac, the brand that's made in Detroit by union labor that consumers have to worry that might've got stuck with a Monday or Friday car.
> 
> ...


Grow up. This isn't 1990 anymore


----------

